# GSA Reduction



## Tihsho (Nov 4, 2015)

*GDA Reduction*

I think I know the problem, but I'd like some input. Just filled my Mini-M on day 100 of the dry start and have had problems with GDA since then. Specs are below:

*Tank:* ADA Mini-M
*Substrate:* Brightwell Aquatics FlorinVolcanit
*Filter:* Finnex PX 360
*Heater:* Cobalt Neotherm 25w
*Lights:* Finnex 16" Planted & Finnex 16" Planted +
*CO2:* Injected
*Ferts:* None at the moment, but have a bunch of GLA stuff sitting and waiting

The lights right now I think are the issue due to the cycle. The tank lights kick on at 7:00AM and are on till 11:00PM. CO2 is running at ~1 BPS and kicks on at 6:45AM and is off at 10:45PM. Besides lowering the light cycle and the CO2 cycle respectively, anything else I can do for GDA?


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

FROM TB site Keep the amount of PO4 at 2 to 3 ppm at all times, this will stop the growth of new algae in around two weeks time. Old infected leaves are lost, the algae that is present stays there until you remove the leaf.


----------



## Tihsho (Nov 4, 2015)

Thanks for the reply Aquaticz, I updated the title of the post as well as the content because I was referring to the wrong algae, I meant Green Dust Algae (GDA) not Green Spot Algae (GSA.)


----------

